
One of the Most Meaningful Days of Your Life - aaronbrethorst
https://bothsidesofthetable.com/how-i-promise-you-one-of-the-most-meaningful-days-of-your-life-b6466ce0ae8b#.dakyp710l
======
schoen
Maybe the title should reflect that this is an invitation to participate in a
program that helps prisoners start businesses upon their release from prison.

